# Nooooooooo Bobcats!!!!!



## BullFan16 (Jun 2, 2003)

IT SHUDA BEEN FLIGHT!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BullFan16</b>!
> IT SHUDA BEEN FLIGHT!!!!!


Flight is a rip-off of a NBDL team.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

There are only like 25 colleges that have the freakin' name Bobcats!


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Shhhh....


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Bobcats sounds like a minor league baseball team or an arena football league team.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> There are only like 25 colleges that have the freakin' name Bobcats!


not really, mainly Wildcats


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> Bobcats sounds like a minor league baseball team or an arena football league team.


Yes, and Flight sounds WNBAish. Therefore, it should have been for those reasons and it sounding much cooler.. The Dragons.


----------



## junh (May 23, 2003)

WildCats sounds better... too bad they didn't choose the name Wolverines.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

it was the best out of the three

Flight, as someone said here before sounds like a WNBA team
Dragons, is just straight up corny.....i dunno how it made top 3


----------



## KillaCross11 (May 25, 2003)

Bobcats sounds like a recreation soccer team when i was 4.


----------



## illmatic (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> it was the best out of the three


I agree.. the bobcats was the best out of those three. Besides no one will care about the name if they play good.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KillaCross11</b>!
> Bobcats sounds like a recreation soccer team when i was 4.


ROTF :rotf::laugh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KillaCross11</b>!
> Bobcats sounds like a recreation soccer team when i was 4.


Very True:laugh:


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

*I don't like it*

It really should've been Flight, not Bobcats. I juss don't like it, but I guess I'll have to deal. The logo looks nice n all, but... FLIGHT!


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

No no no no no no 


It should have been

*The CHARLOTTE KILLA BEEZ!!!!!*


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I like Charlotte Flight...it sounds every bit as manly as orlando Magic


----------

